
Show HN: TiASM a tiny assembly like language created in Python for learning - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/TiASM
======
aparadja
Some examples might be helpful.

I'm quite familiar with assembler, but couldn't write any kind of TiASM
program just with the readme's help.

Things like "(eq)(ne)" arent familiar to me, but that might just be a symptom
of my ignorance.

And hmm... I would have assumed that "jmp i0" jumped to the first byte of the
video memory (which sounds like a bug). Do integer jumps refer to lines of
code instead?

